# Sad



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi I was in the vets earlyer buying flea stuff and there was a women in there yelling at the vet in the room just off reseption, she came storming out with a hamster ball with a poor hamster flying all over in it anyway the vet came out and was talking to the reseption women saying she was yelling because the vet wouldnt put her hamster down because she couldnt afford it
Im so upset for that little hamster I dred to think what will happen to it!
The woman is totaly in the wrong and surely should of delt with it as ans owner not to let it suffer but im shocked the vets didnt do anything.
Poor poor hamster:crying:


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

Poor hamster 
But I'm sure in cases like that the RSPCA can get involved, and ask the owner to hand the pet over to them?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

THats really sad
I hope the poor hammy gets rescued


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

I hope so to  so many bad owners around at the min


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

What a horrible woman 

I hope the hamster doesn't end up dumped, some people are idiots :mad2:


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh poor little mite, I'd of had to say, I'd be happy to take it from you, but then I'm a right softy


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

OMG thats awful, that poor baby 

how the hell can she not afford a hamster!! one hamster would hardly cost anything, we have 4 hamsters and a mouse and we are on a very low income and we can afford it

tbh the cost of putting the ham down would have been more than looking after it for months!

i bet the woman can afford to smoke and drink though :mad5:


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

That's terrible! You don't just put a child down because you can't afford to look after them, so why should an animal be any different!?


----------

